# What the best motivational speaker/book/tape you've encountered?



## ccpro (Oct 30, 2013)

It could be for lifting, working, making money, getting your shit together...whatever?  I do buy these books from time to time from;  Dale Carnegie, Napolean Hill, Tony Robbins, Tim Ferris...etc.  I listen for a while then put them down, pick up them back up, get some insight....maybe.  I run around in my truck/office all day, so it's easy to listen to books.  Who's your favorite?


----------



## grind4it (Oct 30, 2013)

Sun Tzu - the Art of War 
Go to a bookstore for this one. There are dozens of interpretations in print. The best one, is going to be the one you can read without using a dictionary or without falling asleep

I also like the 48 Laws of Power - Robert Greene

The  4-Hour Work week - Timothy Ferriss (I know I'm a geek) 

Outliers - Malcolm Gladwell I like this book because it shows the relavence of timing.

Good luck


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 30, 2013)

Tony Robbins all the way...


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 30, 2013)

I agree with Grind4it, I have read all of Malcolm Caldwell's books, I really like his book the Tipping Point.

I have been in sales for 25 years now and I have read so many Zig Ziglar books.  

If you ever get a chance read The Greatest Salesman in the World.  Wonderful book.

And the book of Proverbs in the Bible.  Wisdom is in there.



Oh and of course this Rocky Speech


----------



## grind4it (Oct 30, 2013)

The Greatest Salesman in the world is the shit. 

Best sales motivational speech ever http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8kZg_ALxEz0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=8kZg_ALxEz0




AlphaD said:


> I agree with Grind4it, I have read all of Malcolm Caldwell's books, I really like his book the Tipping Point.
> 
> I have been in sales for 25 years now and I have read so many Zig Ziglar books.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 30, 2013)

grind4it said:


> The Greatest Salesman in the world is the shit.
> 
> Best sales motivational speech ever http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8kZg_ALxEz0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=8kZg_ALxEz0



Oh yes, definitely the best!


----------



## Dtownry (Oct 30, 2013)

Read one of these, they are not motivational in purpose but if you read these and they don't light a fire under your ass then you better check your pulse.

Lone Survivor
Fearless: Adam Brown Story
Lions of Kandahar
Unbroken.  Louis Zamperini Story

http://www.teamfroglogic.com/media/videos/


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 30, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> And the book of Proverbs in the Bible.  Wisdom is in there.
> 
> 
> King Soloman was good at the one liners.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 30, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Sun Tzu - the Art of War
> Go to a bookstore for this one. There are dozens of interpretations in print. The best one, is going to be the one you can read without using a dictionary or without falling asleep
> 
> I also like the 48 Laws of Power - Robert Greene
> ...



Yep, have the Art of War and 4 Hour Work Week....great minds.....


----------



## ccpro (Oct 30, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I agree with Grind4it, I have read all of Malcolm Caldwell's books, I really like his book the Tipping Point.
> 
> I have been in sales for 25 years now and I have read so many Zig Ziglar books.
> 
> ...



I should go back and read "How to win friends and influence people"....a good one!


----------



## amore169 (Oct 31, 2013)

I like to watch this from time to time.-

http://youtu.be/Q4zTiejfzsc


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Brian Tracy's Zero Based Thinking changed my life in the early '90's...90% of our lives outcomes are based on how we react to situtions...less than 10% is what actually happened to us....meaning you can impact the 90%....!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 31, 2013)

eye of the tiger...gets me pumped up like rocky

still looking in the vasts web for mending the mind minding the body (sp) ... something like that.
I feel like  pob really sent me on a goosh chase for a non existing book that after coming back from searching.  I was suppose to be clear minded  with a better outlook on things.


goose chase.....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 1, 2013)

The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People by Stephen Covey &
 The Art of War will definitely get your act together.

I posted a link to a PDF file with the entire book from Covey for another member here awhile back.  Search it here or on google its free.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 2, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People by Stephen Covey &
> The Art of War will definitely get your act together.



^^ THIS ^^. Great combination. Great thread idea also, CCP!


----------



## dnb (Nov 2, 2013)

I really like the works of Alan Watts.  Although the primary focus is Eastern and Western religion, the wisdom in his books is invaluable.  Helped me clear my head and establish focus.  A mountain of a man.


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 2, 2013)

The SECRET not so much a motivational tape but pretty awesome concept. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpro (Nov 2, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> The SECRET not so much a motivational tape but pretty awesome concept.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



The "Secret" recycled alot of the common themes from many past motivational gurus....still good stuff though!  Positive gets positive, visualize your reality, think your way to your goals!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 2, 2013)

sorry...all i can think of is this infomercial...lmao


----------



## ccpro (Nov 2, 2013)

Popeye u r right,  so much cheese involved...I keep the cds under my seat until I am "good enough, strong enough, and people love me"......

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

There was a made for TV movie that I saw years ago with William H. Macy called "Door to Door"  It actually helped me overcome my fear of being a salesman for my company.  I think about it every time I go on a client call.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 3, 2013)

BGH what a great clip.  It reminds me of the Under Cover Boss show this week that showed a hearing impaired woman being the top company store (she was the manager).  Both this clip and that show motivates me HUGELY because if these people can achieve with their disabilities we all can.

Bottom line there are NO EXCUSES!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 3, 2013)

Great clip, BGH. Motivating.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 3, 2013)

BGH...am I watching the same clip as transcend? ???...I must be in the twilight zone....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## italian1 (Nov 7, 2013)

The art of War and 48 Laws of Power are both great.  Funny 4-5 years ago wifey had girlfriends over for some bible study thing, and I accidently left book on the coffee table.  One chick said, so you read the bible everyday and your husband reads 48 Laws of Power?????    Hilarious


----------

